# How to make symbols with keyboard.



## Blade (May 4, 2013)

This looks to me like the most likely place for posting this. It is a list of key formulas for creating special symbols from your keyboard. I have not tried them all but found that on my machine it works using the square of numbers on the right side but not with the linear numbers along the top.

HOW TO MAKE SYMBOLS WITH KEYBOARD

Alt + 0153..... ™... trademark symbol
Alt + 0169.... ©.... copyright symbol
Alt + 0174..... ®....registered * trademark symbol
Alt + 0176 ...°......degree symbol
Alt + 0177 ...±....plus-or *-minus sign
Alt + 0182 ...¶.....paragr*aph mark
Alt + 0190 ...¾....fractio*n, three-fourths
Alt + 0215 ....×.....multi*plication sign
Alt + 0162...¢....the * cent sign
Alt + 0161.....¡..... *.upside down exclamation point
Alt + 0191.....¿..... *upside down question mark
Alt + 1.......☺....smiley face
Alt + 2 ......☻.....black smiley face
Alt + 15.....☼.....sun
Alt + 12......♀.....female sign
Alt + 11.....♂......m*ale sign
Alt + 6.......♠.....spade
Alt + 5.......♣...... *Club
Alt + 3.......♥...... *Heart
Alt + 4.......♦...... *Diamond
Alt + 13......♪.....e*ighth note
Alt + 14......♫...... *beamed eighth note
Alt + 8721.... ∑.... N-ary summation (auto sum)
Alt + 251.....√.....square root check mark
Alt + 8236.....∞..... *infinity
Alt + 24.......↑..... *up arrow
Alt + 25......↓...... *down arrow
Alt + 26.....→.....r*ght arrow
Alt + 27......←.....l*eft arrow
Alt + 18.....↕......u*p/down arrow
Alt + 29......↔...lef*t right arrow

more good stuff>> http://bit.ly/Motivate-Me


----------



## moderan (May 4, 2013)

That's pretty helpful, actually. So much so that I've bookmarked the thread.


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2013)

I must be lame but I am struggling to make those work. I tried asking 'google', my neighbor...even my 16 year-old. I so want the music icon and the upside down !

Edit: ¡hay caramba! It wor-rrrks ♫  Now I can talk like Woody Allen's mother (or H. Firestien): _Here I yam ♪ 
_Oh, this is great! Singing telegram, anyone? _Happy hysterectomy, happy hysterectomy...haaa-ppy hysterectomy♫_


----------



## Gumby (May 6, 2013)

Oooh, thanks for posting these. I've copied them to my computer and can't wait to start trying these. Very helpful info.


----------



## Blade (May 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I must be lame but I am struggling to make those work. I tried asking 'google', my neighbor...even my 16 year-old. I so want the music icon and the upside down !



Hold the "Alt" button down, punch in the numbers from the square on the right of the keyboard then release the "Alt" button.

On my unit it does not work with the numbers along the top row.


----------



## ppsage (May 6, 2013)

I seem to get a different (and less desirable) font inserting with the alt codes than I do selecting from the insertion table. (Using Oo and winXP.) Not sure how to illustrate that here.

All the instructions I looked at required using the number pad, but there are separate instructions for windows laptops which I didn't peruse.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 6, 2013)

I've got a logitech keyboard for my iPad and recently I went through all the combinations of SHIFT and ALT to garner every single character the keyboard was capable of creating.

[spoiler2=List]None, Shift, Alt, Shift+Alt, Function (if applicable)

1 ! ¡ ⁄
2 @ ™ €
3 # £ ‹
4 $ ¢ ›
5 % ∞ ﬁ
6 ^ § ﬂ
7 & ¶ ‡
8 * • °
9 ( ª ·
0 ) º ‚
- _ – —
= + ≠ ±
a A å Å
b B ∫ ı
c C ç Ç
d D ∂ Î
e E ´ ´
f F ƒ Ï
g G © ˝
h H ˙ Ó
i I ∆ Ô
j J ∆ Ô
k K ˚ 
l L ¬ Ò
m M µ Â
n N ˜ ˜
o O ø Ø
p P π ∏
q Q œ Œ
r R ® ‰
s S ß Í
t T † ˇ
u U ¨ ¨
v V √ ◊
w W ∑ „
x X ≈ ˛
y Y ¥ Á
z Z Ω ¸
[ { “ ” ~
] } ‘ ’ `
\ | « »
; : … Ú
' " æ Æ
, < ≤ ¯
. > ≥ ˘
/ ? ÷ ¿[/spoiler2]

My favourites are , √, Ω, ø, ©, ≠, ≈, ¢, and ∞.


----------



## Blade (May 7, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> I've got a logitech keyboard for my iPad and recently I went through all the combinations of SHIFT and ALT to garner every single character the keyboard was capable of creating.



Impressive. When you bought your equipment did the manufacturer point out that feature? I am sort of wondering why I have never come across this sort of information before.

Anyway I have a Toshiba laptop (Windows) and what I posted works on that system. I have no clue how, or how not, it would go on other systems as I have a hard enough time keeping track of my own.


----------



## ppsage (May 7, 2013)

> I am sort of wondering why I have never come across this sort of information before.


Needing the ascii codes for characters is common in scripting and coding, but I didn't know you could access them this way for word processing, I always did it through the insert symbol menu function. My word processor shows these alt numbers when you select a symbol there, although there's way more symbols than numbers.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 7, 2013)

ppsage said:


> there's way more symbols than numbers.



I _suspect_ this is due to the need for extra characters in other languages. If I remember correctly, the "symbols" tool contains the entire arabic alphabet, including letters literally written in arabic.
And potentially more that I might not be aware of. If it's not obvious by now, I rarely these days actually sit down at a desktop computer. _Ain't nobody got time for dat_


----------



## WriterJohnB (May 7, 2013)

Nice to know. I printed it.


----------



## BryanJ62 (May 7, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. I saw it on Facebook but it wouldn't let me cut and paste.


----------



## marina (Jun 13, 2013)

Great resource - I remember that a previous version of word would automatically change (c) into copyright but current version doesn't.  Very useful thank you.


----------

